# kleines fanart



## ::amk:: (2. Mai 2013)

hab ein kleines bild gemacht, nicht so hammer geworden, aber vllt findet es jemand lustig 

http://imgur.com/gallery/iocGekY

viel spass


----------



## Aun (7. Mai 2013)

nicht mal annähernd lustig. sry aber der joke war echt schlecht


----------



## Maladin (13. Mai 2013)

es ist nicht schlecht geshoppt. Witzig finde ich es aber auch nicht. Egal - probier dich weiter aus!


----------



## JuneQWE (6. Juni 2013)

Der Kopf ist zu groß und die Lichtverhältnisse stimmen nicht


----------

